# Knitted Lace Crest of the Wave Cowl Pattern



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Lovely Crest of the Wave lace is knit circularly to form a pretty cowl to keep the neck warm while dressing stylishly. This is an easy-to-memorize lace, suitable for beginning lace knitters. The sample is knit in a silk blend by Louisa Harding, accentuating the pretty lace with a subtle sheen. I designed this cowl to wear myself, after my daughter gifted me with two beautiful skeins of this yarn. It's a quick knit!

Pattern requires 200 yards of worsted weight yarn and one 24" circular needle, size 8.

Now available in Instant Download. Enjoy the knit! 
$4.50

Patterns are copyrighted to SewBizGirl. Copying, sharing, posting online or re-selling these patterns are prohibited. Thank you for supporting independent designers like myself! 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/173846084/crest-of-the-wave-cowl-neck-ring-lace


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is beautiful!!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

What a wonderful gift this would be and looks like it would be a quick knit for a last minute gift.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Such a lovely stitch pattern.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It is a beauty!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It looks great! Beautiful stitch and yarn!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Yes, yes, yes - love it!!


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

Your design is absolutely beautiful and I love the appearance / sheen of the yarn used. I can't wait to make it for me :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Artiste (Jun 9, 2013)

Just downloaded your pattern. It is beautiful, and I can't wait to get started!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely pattern


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

Loved it! Had to have it! Just ordered it!!!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I just downloaded your pattern and I have the perfect yarn for it. Thank you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thank you for the compliments and purchases. Hope you enjoy the project... and then the finished cowl!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Lovely cowl and great choice of yarn.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful pattern.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That looks really cosy and I love that Rose colourxx


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous.Love the pattern,such a lovely colour and beautiful knitting..My GD will love this.


----------

